# Topics > Toys >  Sphero, spherical robot toy, Sphero, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sphero, Inc.

Home page - sphero.com/sphero

----------


## Airicist

Sphero 2.0 Revealed: Exclusively at Apple Stores 

Published on Aug 14, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AT&T Sphero 4G Speedway Race Experience
June 5, 2013




> Created by Mosaic, Globacore, and The Taylor Group for AT&T's develop event at CES in Las Vegas. Players raced robotic balls around a race track. All UI elements on the phone controllers, and the leaderboard featured custom branded graphics, and connections to web services to notify players by SMS of their change in leaderboard status.

----------


## Airicist

What is Sphero? 

Published on Oct 10, 2012




> Sphero is a completely new type of game system. It's the world's first robotic ball that you control from your smartphone or tablet. You can drive Sphero, play tabletop and multiplayer games, use Sphero as a handheld controller for on-screen gameplay, learn basic programming, and even play augmented reality games.

----------


## Airicist

Grant Imahara - The most hackable robot in the world 

 Published on Sep 24, 2013




> Sphero teamed up with Grant Imahara to talk about Sphero 2.0!

----------


## Airicist

Alex Albrecht - Learn to program robots in a fun way 

Published on Oct 2, 2013

----------


## Airicist

What is Sphero (Funny Version)

Published on Oct 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sphero 2.0 Pranks: Robot Bag in New York's Times Square

Published on Nov 23, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 26, 2013




> We teamed up with Angry Birds to create an ultra limited edition Bomb Bird Sphero! These special versions are top prizes in Rovio's competition -- celebrating Bomb Bird's starring role in the Angry Birds Short Fuse episode! Go behind the scenes now!

----------


## Airicist

Jump the Turkey (Robot Ball Style)

Published on Nov 28, 2013




> Sphero 2.0 rolls at speeds of up to 7 feet per second and pairs to your device via Bluetooth with a range of up to 100 feet. Powered by induction charging and an internal smart robot, Sphero 2.0 also glows in millions of colors and is pet proof, waterproof, and ready for any adventure.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero 2.0 App Trailer 

Published on Dec 23, 2013




> Go ahead. Reboot your ball game. Meet the new Sphero App for iOS and Android. 
> 
> This is the central app for Sphero and a required app for all Sphero owners. Use it to get rolling with Sphero Original or 2.0, upgrade firmware and personalize your gameplay like never before. Level up your individual Sphero's speed, colors, core reactor, and boost times. Complete missions, purchase tricks, and master your skills. The more you play with Sphero, the better he gets. 
> 
> You need to own a Sphero Robotic Ball in order to use this application. Visit GoSphero.com to get Sphero 2.0, learn more from our tutorial videos, or become part of the Sphero community.
> 
> **************************************************  ***** 
> FEATURES: 
> **************************************************  ***** 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Girls Learn To Program With Sphero - Little Miss Geek 

 Published on Feb 5, 2014




> Little Miss Geek is inspiring the next generation of young girls to change the world through technology. Check out what they have to say about learning to program with Sphero!

----------


## Airicist

Sphero 2.0
April 2, 2014




> My son is playing with his new iOS controlled toy, Sphero 2.0. See-through version is available in Apple Stores exclusively. This robotic orb connects via Bluetooth and works with both iOS and Android devices. It also has an Open API which «allows virtually anyone to program new games and apps for Sphero»
> And of course, you can download some cool apps onto your iOS or Android phone. Here you can see the augmented reality app Sharky the beaver. Very cool to watch the yellow beaver running around in my living room looking for cupcakes!

----------


## Airicist

Overview Sphero 2.0. Gadzhetarium, Issue 49 (in Russian)

Published on Apr 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

When Toys Get Too Smart 

 Published on Apr 28, 2014




> It's Bring Your Toys To Work Week! And we all know how Sphero loves work-related mischief...
> 
> WARNING: Orbotix is not responsible for any loss of employment due to a robotic corporate takeover. Anything contained in, not contained in, assumed to be implied by, warranted by, excluded from being warranted by, or vaguely alluded to in this video, or any other video resembling or not resembling this video in any way, shall not be attributed to, blamed upon, or otherwise associated with Orbotix, Sphero, Ollie, the sender, any of the sender's friends, enemies, or acquaintances, nor shall any of the aforementioned parties be held responsible, irresponsible, accountable, uncountable, or in any way involved with the aforementioned video or the presence or absence thereof.

----------


## Airicist

Hands on: learn how to program with Sphero 

 Published on Jun 4, 2014




> Orbotix co-founder Ian Bernstein shows Macrolab, an app that's part of the SPRK program to teach kids programming using the Sphero robotic ball.

----------


## Airicist

Billiards "super shot"?

Published on Jul 9, 2014 




> Spherical robot that can be controlled by smartphone "Sphero 2.0".

----------


## Airicist

Sphero on Windows Phone and Windows tablet 

Published on Jul 23, 2014




> We go hands-on with Sphero controlled with Windows Phone and Windows tablet.

----------


## Airicist

HexNub Sphero Nubby Covers - Detailed Review + Demo of Grip & Traction 

 Published on Oct 24, 2014




> If you have a Sphero 1.0, 2.0 or 2.0 Revealed you will soon need to buy a Nubby cover to give you better grip and to allow you to make different kinds of manoeuvres on different surfaces. These HexNub covers are perfect. Better value and have a different colour range than the Orbotix Nubby Covers.

----------


## Airicist

Ultimate Sphero Chariot Race 

 Published on Nov 5, 2014




> Put your round robot in the drivers seat with the Sphero Chariot. Available in 3 colors, this chariot adds another level of creativity to Sphero. Snap on toy building bricks, let it carry cargo or turn it into the ultimate spy-bot by adding a phone to the custom carrier.

----------


## Airicist

SPHERO UPGRADE: Official 15 Second Spot || Sphero Connected Toys 

 Published on Nov 12, 2014




> Introducing Sphero 2.0. Now faster, brighter, and smarter than ever. Choose from over 25 apps and launch a whole new world of mobile gameplay. Drive Sphero like never before, turn your surroundings into a video game with augmented reality, and discover endless ways to play.

----------


## Airicist

The Golden Sphero Giveaway 

Published on Nov 14, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Sphero vs. the world's most dangerous dangers

 Published on Nov 17, 2014




> Sphero goes head to head with some of the world's most dangerous dangers.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 24, 2014




> Peace Joy Robots: 28 Sphero robotic balls all independently programed and controlled by 4 smartphones to Trans-Siberian Orchestra's "Christmas Eve / Sarajevo". Each ball had to be precisely choreographed and the complex dance routine written measure by measure. Sphero brings robotic gaming home with over 20 free apps and games, including MacroLab which allows you to create your own custom programs, and is available at retailers worldwide

----------


## Airicist

Sphero - Darkside retail video
May 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

BB-8 and the spiky friend

Published on Nov 20, 2015




> Inquisitive and adorable, BB-8 by Sphero is a little Droid exploring a brave new world. See what happens when an Astromech Droid from a galaxy far, far away finds a spiky, little friend.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero 2.0

Published on Jun 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sphero Mini

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> Sphero Mini packs tons of fun into a tiny, app-enabled robotic ball. Drive using the Sphero Mini app, or with your facial expressions in the wild new Face Drive™ feature. Use Mini as a controller to play different games, or program your robot with the Sphero Edu app. With almost an hour of play time, Sphero Mini is the next big thing.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero Mini looks like a ping-pong ball, rolls like BB-8

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> The tiniest $50 remote-control robot ball we've ever seen.

----------


## Airicist

All new Sphero Mini robotic ball review

Published on Oct 7, 2017




> Welcome to my review of the all new Sphero Mini. This thing is a whole lot of fun, so I invite you to come on in and check it out.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero Mini unboxing, setup & hands-on

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> Sphero Mini Unboxing, Setup & Hands-on: If the name wasn't enough of a clue, the new Mini is the company's smallest robot yet, packing similar smarts to the larger Sphero 2.0 and a variety of unique control schemes and features.

----------


## Airicist

UNBOXING & LETS PLAY! - Sphero Mini - World's Smallest Robot Ball

Published on Oct 22, 2017




> Today we test out the all new Sphero Mini! This fun little robot fits in your pocket and is packed with tons of fun! From bowling, mini games, to even face drive! There is a bunch to offer! 
> 
> Size: 1.57"
> Drive - Drive Mini several ways with the Sphero Mini app – Joystick, Tilt, Slingshot, or Face Drive.
> Face Drive - Face Drive is a hilarious new feature that uses your facial expressions to drive the ball.
> Gaming - Sphero Mini can be used with the app as a video game controller. Play 3 games with more updates on the way.
> Coding - Download the Sphero Edu app and program your Sphero Mini bot using JavaScript.
> Interchangeable Shells - Colorful, interchangeable shells allow you to switch one out to suit your mood.

----------


## Airicist

Sphero Mini - Getting started

Published on Oct 26, 2017




> A quick run through of the features available with Sphero Mini!

----------

